# How to ramp a stock by Edward Pastorini



## Uncle Festivus (12 April 2007)

Is this a sign of stock market mania? 

Johannesburg - Gold Fields shares rocketed over 11 percent yesterday to their highest level since early September, on a report that a mysterious US financier, Edward Pastorini, could lead a bid for the company as early as June.

Edward Pastorini is an anagram for "Top Insider Award"

A hoax!  

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070411.wr_hoax0412/BNStory/Business/home

Greed is good


----------



## misterS (12 April 2007)

Festivus - what a classic - Bloomberg will be squirming like a toad - and cqt who goldfields owns a slice of crept up a bit today for no apparent reason.

If it was a criminal enterprise and not just hoaxing for the fun of it they will have made a serious quid.  Be interesting to see what comes of the lawsuits - maybe a bit of quiet settling by Bloomberg?


----------

